# New Battery Extender 3G IPhone Case.



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Sorry Morphie and FastMac it's time for you to take a back seat.
The new Power Slider by Incase will be available on November 28, 2008.
No wonder they weren't interested in a head to head challege.
The new Power Slider is a full form fit case that is also a battery extender giving you double the 3G IPhone life.
They have also added a special charge and sync USB solution.
Check it out here. Power Slider for iPhone 3G : Incase Product

I'm sooooo glad I waited.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

That's very cool, thanks for the information.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Benito said:


> That's very cool, thanks for the information.


You're welcome.
Too bad there isn't any advance purchase or pricing info for it though.
I will be getting one as soon as it's available and will be posting a review shortly after that. 
Anyone interested in more information can check back in about a week if it's released on time.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll look forward to your review, it sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

More information for everyone.
The Powerslider should be available in Apple stores some time around the release date here in Canada.
Incase does not ship outside of the US at this time. so unless you have a US address to ship to you will have to purchase from the Apple store.
I am currently trying to find out what other Canadian companies will be carrying this product.
No information on pricing yet.
Stay tuned.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Further update.
The price is $99.95 online at Apple store now.
I have order it and will be writting a review when I recieve it.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

Can i have a link, i couldnt find it online in either the apple store canada, or US


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

MrNeoStylez said:


> Can i have a link, i couldnt find it online in either the apple store canada, or US


Incase Power Slider Case for iPhone 3G - Apple Store (Canada)

Curious to see how this performs given how much of the speaker/microphone area is obstructed from the looks of the pictures. I am quite interested in this case but not at the expense of being able to be heard when on a call.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

MomentsofSanity said:


> Incase Power Slider Case for iPhone 3G - Apple Store (Canada)
> 
> Curious to see how this performs given how much of the speaker/microphone area is obstructed from the looks of the pictures. I am quite interested in this case but not at the expense of being able to be heard when on a call.


Thanks for providing the link. It's hard to do without copy and paste during the day.
The case has shipped already and your concerns will be tested.
If there are any other specific things people need tested don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

I am concirned about Extra Weight, how it actualy feel's Speaker, and microphone. and generaly if its worth 100 bucks. since im very interested in this


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

MrNeoStylez said:


> I am concirned about Extra Weight, how it actualy feel's Speaker, and microphone. and generaly if its worth 100 bucks. since im very interested in this


Comfort levels for one and two handed use will be test for a small womans hand and an extra large mans hand.
There will also be a benchmark for continuous run time from full charge to low battery indicator.
Access to buttons earphones and camera will also be tested.
This is just a few of things that will be tested.
I'll try to be as thorough as I can.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

awesome, thanks


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

has it come yet?


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

MrNeoStylez said:


> has it come yet?


Yes it has.
Here is the Review Thread.
http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iph...hone-power-slider-case-review.html#post759931.


----------

